# Freestyle Libre free postage code



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2017)

The code for September 2017 is BCCFRDL9 - just enter it when you check out 

I'll post new codes here as they appear.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 2, 2017)

Fab - thanks Northie.


----------



## Lisa66 (Sep 2, 2017)

Perfect timing...thank you.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks Northie, though I don't need it this month. Keep up the good work


----------



## IreneM (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks, I don't need it now but will watch out for these.


----------



## Radders (Oct 1, 2017)

Is there a code for October please?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2017)

Radders said:


> Is there a code for October please?


Yes, the code is BCCFRD10 (that's a zero at the end)  

You can probably work out how they arrive at these codes!


----------



## eggyg (Oct 1, 2017)

Oh I was so annoyed this morning, I could not get onto the forum for love nor money and have had to pay postage! Grrr! Tight or what?


----------



## Radders (Oct 1, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Yes, the code is BCCFRD10 (that's a zero at the end)
> 
> You can probably work out how they arrive at these codes!


Thank you so much! Now I know how to work it out as well I feel empowered!


----------



## Ljc (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks Northener.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 7, 2017)

It’s all very well having the free postage code. Everything on the website worked fine till it came to payment. I entered my details, checked everything and pressed the pay button. An error message flashed up, and took me straight to the order screen which shows my order next to a message saying “payment pending”. From there, there is no way to get back to the payment screen, and no way to pay the “pending payment”. This is such a shabbily designed website. Every other organisation I have ever dealt with, if there is an error in payment, takes you back to the payment screen.

I now have to ring them on Monday, and I’m damned if I’ll pay postage on the order.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2017)

It is a poor website Mike, I agree. I had a lot of trouble when trying to place my original order for the starter pack. My guess is that they do these things in-house, but don't have the knowledge/resources to put up a good, professional site - I've experienced similar on other diabetes company sites (Bayer, Roche). They should shell out for a decent 'front window'!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 9, 2017)

Well, I did order by phone, but they could see that I’d used the free postage code before the system seized up, so alls well that ends well - just as long as all the use by dates aren’t the 30th of October...


----------



## eggyg (Oct 17, 2017)

The code didn’t work for me today! Anyone else had problems?


----------



## jusme (Nov 2, 2017)

Does anyone know if a new November code will be available as it seems some had a problem last month.

jusme


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2017)

jusme said:


> Does anyone know if a new November code will be available as it seems some had a problem last month.
> 
> jusme


Yes, the code for November is BCCFRD11 - apparently it is best to type it in, as a rogue space at the end might cause a problem in it being accepted


----------



## jusme (Nov 2, 2017)

Many thanks Northerner.

jusme


----------



## Marko2020 (Nov 23, 2017)

What's the url to get this please


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2017)

Free postage code for December is...you've guessed it, BCCFRD12


----------



## NickC (Dec 7, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Free postage code for December is...you've guessed it, BCCFRD12


It stopped working on 6th December...whether we'll get a new one is anyone's guess.
Nick


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2017)

NickC said:


> It stopped working on 6th December...whether we'll get a new one is anyone's guess.
> Nick


Ah, thanks for the update Nick - shame


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2017)

There is a new code - BCC6FT27


----------



## Type1me (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi, this voucher code has already been redeemed, is there a generic code for December I can use ? Cheers.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 13, 2017)

I got the same message re already redeemed. I gave up and just paid the postage


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2017)

Type1me said:


> Hi, this voucher code has already been redeemed, is there a generic code for December I can use ? Cheers.





Greyhound Gal said:


> I got the same message re already redeemed. I gave up and just paid the postage


I've just read that if you put the goods in your basket and wait a couple of days you might get a couple of emails - the first asking if you're having problems, and the second with a one-off free delivery code - worth a try. Looks like the general codes have stopped now


----------



## Flo15 (Dec 13, 2017)

I put the libre starter pack in my basket last week and had an email two days later with a code for free delivery, just ordered it now with the free delivery.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 13, 2017)

Flo15 said:


> I put the libre starter pack in my basket last week and had an email two days later with a code for free delivery, just ordered it now with the free delivery.


I believe  they often do this.


----------



## Barb (Dec 16, 2017)

I couldn't use the free code for this month but think it might have been a blessing in disguise. When I have used the code, the sensors seem to take longer to arrive - over 2 weeks on one occasion. On making a query this time, I was told there was no guarantee they would arrive before Xmas. With the paid for option, they arrived promptly - within five days. Don't know if this is an isolated experience.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 16, 2017)

I have read elsewhere they have stopped the free delivery code.


----------



## Oroman348 (Feb 9, 2018)

Any free t shirt?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 9, 2018)

I haven't got a T-shirt, but they sent me a bag a couple of days ago.


----------



## Lorien (Feb 11, 2018)

I have just bought a sensor from the website and tried the trick mentioned above of putting it in my basket and then leaving it. It worked! A couple of days later I got an email reminding me that I still had an item in my basket and giving me a code for free delivery. The code I got is BCC6E2BH if anyone else wants to try using it.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2018)

Lorien said:


> I have just bought a sensor from the website and tried the trick mentioned above of putting it in my basket and then leaving it. It worked! A couple of days later I got an email reminding me that I still had an item in my basket and giving me a code for free delivery. The code I got is BCC6E2BH if anyone else wants to try using it.


Nice work @Lorien!


----------

